# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Rum Zulmü ve Kıbrıs Türkü >  Kıbrıs'ın İngiltere'ye Devri

## ceydaaa

r6.jpg1877-1878 Osmanlı-Rus savaşı ve buna bağlı bazı gelişmeler, Osmanlı Devleti'ni olduğu gibi, Kıbrıs'ı da doğrudan doğruya etkiledi. Osmanlılar bu savaştan yenik çıktılar ve Çarlık Rusyası'nın yayılmacı siyasetine karşı İngilizlerle iş birliği yoluna gittiler. 4 Haziran 1878 günü yapılan bir anlaşmayla, Osmanlı ve İngiliz devletleri Rusya'ya karşı ortak hareket etme kararı aldılar. İngiltere'nin verdiği sözde desteğin bedeli ise, Kıbrıs oldu. Böylece Kıbrıs İngiliz yönetimine bırakıldı ve üç asrı aşkın Osmanlı yönetimi sona erdi. 1878'in yaz aylarında adanın tarihinde yeni bir sayfa açıldı.

Her ne kadar birkaç maddeden oluşan söz konusu anlaşma ile yönetim İngiltere'ye bırakılsa da, adanın mülkiyeti Osmanlı Devleti'nde kaldı. Aslında Kıbrıs, geçici bir süre için İngilizlere verilmişti. Ne var ki İngiltere diplomatik kurnazlıklarla 80 sene adayı elinde tutmasını bildi.

Yönetimi devralan İngilizler adadaki fiili bir durumu fark etmekte gecikmediler. Bu durum, İngiltere'nin İstanbul Büyükelçisi Sir Layard'ın Dışişleri Bakanı Lord Salisbury'ye gönderdiği 1 Ağustos 1878 tarihli raporda şöyle ifade ediliyordu: "Rumlar Türkleri her şeyden yoksun bırakmak ve adadan kovmak gayesiyle büyük çaba harcayacaklardır. Bütün Kıbrıs topraklarını elde etmek için her türlü yöntemi kullanacak ve böylece Kıbrıs'ı Yunanistan'a bağlamak isteyeceklerdir."10

İngiliz Büyükelçinin kastettiği ortadaydı: Kıbrıslı Rumlar Osmanlı Devleti'nin adil ve hoşgörülü tutumunu, iyi niyetini ve kendilerine tanıdığı özgürlüğü suistimal etmişlerdi. Söz konusu durum İngilizlerin müdahil olmasından önceye, 18. yüzyılın sonunda ortaya atılan bir ütopyaya dayanıyordu. Bunun adı Megali İdea idi.

----------

